# Portable Router for BSNL EVDO (UE100) ?



## sudipta08sarkar (Dec 14, 2012)

Suggest me a Portable Router For BSNL EVDO (Prithivi UE100 Data card).

Is Tp link MR 3040 works with it?

other pocket router ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2012)

all the information you need:
Router For BSNL EVDO!!


----------

